# Best 12 volt vacuum



## Bruno (May 25, 2005)

Any ideas please on which 12 volt vacuum to use , have looked at a few catalogues but would welcome any recommendations.

Regards Bruno


----------



## Bazbro (May 9, 2005)

The latest (this week's) AutoExpress magazine has done an extensive test on most of the 12volt/rechargeable/'hand portable' vacuums.

The best overall vacuum cleaner was a rechargeable by JCB.

They made the comment that 12volt vacuums were just not really powerful enough, so maybe a "rechargeable" along with a small inverter is the best purchase?

Hope this helps.


----------



## johnsandywhite (May 9, 2005)

I have to agree with *Barry*. We have had 2 different vacuum's in the past. One a 12volt plug in to cigarette lighter type and then the re-chargeable which I think was a Dust Devil (long handle thing). Neither were very good. We then bought a normal Drum vacuum and plug it into our inverto. Works brilliant. :wink:


----------



## Bazbro (May 9, 2005)

Yes, we have had two 12volt vacuums - a Pifco and another (I think Halfords) - and both were utterly, terminally useless!


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Totally agree with John and Barry, 12volt vacuums are a waste of money. We use a small 240v Dirt Devil with the invertor, its about 150watt, works great  

(so she tells me :wink: 


Jim


----------



## johnsandywhite (May 9, 2005)

:roll: I must have Dirt Devil on the brain. I thought that was the re-chargeable wand type thing we had. You just jogged my memory *Jim*. The Dirt Devil came to prominance after we had already bought a larger Bucket type Vacuum.


----------



## BERTHA (May 21, 2005)

Not 12 volt I know but we have just purchased a mini Vac Wet&Dry. Its very compact but very powerful.

We have used, sorry, the wife has used it several time in the van and is very impressed (which is a challenge in itself !!)

B


----------



## bill (May 10, 2005)

Hi
Hello All

We had a cheap mains one (forget the make) a while ago, got it from Earls Court last year. I was useing it, yes me, and there was an awful smell of burning, so it went in the bin.

Saw a motorhome review saying that the JCB rechargeable (orange one with motor head) was the best of a bunch, so got one. Well, if it was the best goodness knows what the rest were like. It just about does the job but not very well and then only because of the motorhead. 

Won't get another rechargable/battery one will take the advice here and go for a good quality small mains one.

Regards 

bill


----------



## Bazbro (May 9, 2005)

Thanks for the warning, bill. I was considering one, too!!!

See my other post re this...
http://tinyurl.com/bkx4f


----------



## Bruno (May 25, 2005)

Thanks for all the comments, will give up the search.

Regards Bruno


----------



## BERTHA (May 21, 2005)

I would suggest if you have one of those really big B&Q's nearby call in have a look at their range, 
B


----------



## epavelin (May 19, 2005)

I have a "Challenge Extreme" rechargeable vacuum that I bought in Argos. It's pretty powerful - MUCH better than the 12v vacs I've tried. Sucks up loads of dust, grass, grit, sand, etc. I think it was only about 30 quid. The filter needs to be cleaned out frequently though, as it collects lots of dust (I guess it's supposed to!).

Ed.


----------



## 89122 (May 14, 2005)

Hi I use one of these>>>>>









It is rechargeable, very easy to use, light weight, picks everything up, the battery lasts for an hour and it takes apart in to 3 peices.
I am very pleased with it and it is far better than all the 12v vacuums.
Eddie

Ps. theres a bigger picture in my album, click on the link below, page 4


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

We have tried the 12v vacuum cleaners and find them hopeless, at the york show last year we bought a rechargeable carpet sweeper for £40.00 (if you're attending a show, watch the demo)
it has been the best addition to the 'van
http://www.hometekinternational.co.uk/carpet_wizard_ht818.htm

Regards M&D


----------



## JustRadio (May 21, 2005)

None of the links above work anymore, to be expected I suppose. I want to buy a rechargeable for the boat, mains being not an option.

I'll look in Argos at the "Challenge Extreme" but if anyone wants to update the rechargeable story it would be useful. Boat carpet seems to be a crumb magnet in a way that doesn't happen at home.


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

neverrememberit said:


> None of the links above work anymore, to be expected I suppose.


Hi John

Links that take one to a specific page quite often become dead very quickly, not because the web site has gone but because it has been updated or changed. The way to deal with this is to click on the link and then trim off the last bit of the URL in the address line of your browser.

so that:

http://www.hometekinternational.co.uk/carpet_wizard_ht818.htm

(which does not work) but becomes:

http://www.hometekinternational.co.uk/

which does now work.....then having arrived at the landing page just navigate your way to the bit you wished to see:

http://www.hometekinternational.co.uk/HT818R_carpet_sweeper_high_gloss_red.htm

Mike

P.S. I know little about carpet sweepers or 12v vacuums ( too high tech :lol: )...we use a dust pan and brush.


----------



## 97075 (Dec 30, 2005)

We have one of these...

http://www.electrolux.co.uk/node35.asp?ProdID=14311

IMHO it's great. Charge lasts about 10 cleans of MH (didn't loose it's charge over the winter either so battery must be reasonable quality). Comes apart for tight corners, clips onto the brush to give beater functionality.

MarkM


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

We bought a rechargeable one from Lidl about 18 months ago for a tenner. Obviously it's not as powerful as a Dyson, but quite sufficient for the M/H. Needs charging every couple or three days when away in the van (Mrs G has a cleaning fetish) but more than satisfied for a tenner. I even use it for vaccing out the cars in preference to the mains vacuum, easier to get into corners and no trailing wires. Certainly not useless as some members seem to have found their 12v vacuums.


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

We have a hand held dirt devil that we run off the inverter... its ok, but only for surface items and not the sand and dust deep within the carpet. We found a stiff handbrush did an even better job, and apart from elbow grease required, it costs very little!


----------



## 92859 (May 1, 2005)

*another Woolies special*

Greetings,

I bought a portable rechargeable cyclonic vacuum cleaner from Woolies for £19.95, it also has a motorised brush attachment which is very good, it lasts over a week without charge.

It is more robust than the average cheapo rechargeables and quite powerful for its size.

It comes with a mains charger and a 12volt charger.

They now have them on special offer at £15.95. I would thoroughly recommend them.


----------

